# Information on William Schnoebelen



## Unworthy_Servant (Jan 13, 2018)

A coworker of mine asked me what I thought about Dr. Schnoebelen the other day. I had never heard of him until then, and when I tried to read about what he believed online I couldn't find a clear statement of doctrinal beliefs. From what I could find it doesn't appear he is Orthodox in his theology. He makes a lot of claims to have been involved in major cults and such, but all of it just seems compellingly superstitious. I don't know what to conclude about him since there is so little information about him, but I was wondering if any of the members here had some useful information that would help me in my endeavor to understand what he professes to believe.


----------



## Ask Mr. Religion (Jan 13, 2018)

For what it is worth:
http://www.chick.com/information/authors/schnoebelen.asp


----------



## Unworthy_Servant (Jan 13, 2018)

Good ol' Jack Chick, lol. Thank you Patrick for helping me find information.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

